# If humans acted like tarantulas



## nicholo85 (Jul 14, 2009)

1. wed knock on the table, and stomp our feet whenever we were horny
2. whenever enjoying a meal, we would start prancing around.
3. when feeling threatened or scared, we would just raise both arms up high and wide while also showing our teeth. 
4. people from europe, africa, and asia would have less hair, than people from the americas.
5. if someone mopped the floor with too much water, we would stand on our chairs or start climbing walls and complain about how annoyed we are. 

yes, i am at work, and have nothing to do.


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL.

We'd stab our food over and over and over until we were satisfied that it was dead, and even then, we'd probably stab it just to do so.


----------



## Venari (Jul 14, 2009)

With the exception of a few select "races" we'd all spread out over the land, otherwise we'd eat eachother.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 14, 2009)

Venari said:


> With the exception of a few select "races" we'd all spread out over the land, otherwise we'd eat eachother.


Atleast we'd kill each other for a reason...


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jul 14, 2009)

Paramite said:


> Atleast we'd kill each other for a reason...


:clap: :clap: :clap: Well said....


----------



## Tapahtyn (Jul 14, 2009)

I want to have pink toes LOL


----------



## Londoner (Jul 14, 2009)

We'd lay on our backs to get undressed  .


----------



## Exo (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats strange.... I already do all those things.  

I got a few,

We would vomit on our food before we ate it and we would throw our hair at people when they pissed us off.


----------



## MatthewS (Jul 14, 2009)

My ex-girlfriend would dig a burrow and dissapear.. :clap: 

 - Matt


----------



## blix (Jul 14, 2009)

We would fill our kitchen sink with dirt from the garden.

We would spend most of the time hiding under our beds where it's dark and safe.

We would seal up the door in our house with bricks and cement, and remain inside for months.


----------



## Chaika (Jul 14, 2009)

blix said:


> We would fill our kitchen sink with dirt from the garden.


Check (I'm a keen gardener and that's the only available sink, lol)



blix said:


> We would spend most of the time hiding under our beds where it's dark and safe.


Used to do that as a kid for hide and seek,... does that count  



blix said:


> We would seal up the door in our house with bricks and cement, and remain inside for months.


Must be some people out there up to this already!! I know people that have bunkers in their basements, after all!

See, we're not that far from tarantulas already


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 14, 2009)

We would dig up holes to bury stuff and defecate in our neighbors yard.......


Oh, wait, we were talking about tarantulas.


So.....



We would retreat into giant tubes whenever something walks by.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 14, 2009)

We'd repeatedly punch our girlfriends in the stomach before penetrating.


----------



## Rindy (Jul 14, 2009)

Exo said:


> Thats strange.... I already do all those things.
> 
> 
> too funny....


----------



## Rindy (Jul 14, 2009)

fresh young skin every year....no face lifts, big abdomens/butts are beautiful, no more plucking chin hair or shaving legs and so forth.  Rape would be unheard of, if I guy won't take "no" for an answer- eat him for dinner, without the fava beans or chianti  feh,feh,feh,feh


----------



## Rindy (Jul 14, 2009)

I am glad I don't live next door!!!!!!





Warren Bautista said:


> We would dig up holes to bury stuff and defecate in our neighbors yard.......
> 
> 
> Oh, wait, we were talking about tarantulas.
> ...


----------



## endoflove (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i would never want to be with her, after the loving i want to sleep and she wants to eat me!!!!! XD lol she dose get bigger when she eats!!!


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

When annoyed, we would simply turn around and, without warning, shoot a stream of poo at the annoyance - usually aiming for the face.
OR
We would reach for the sky, bare our teeth, and drewl. We may lurch forward and strike the ground a few times and some of us may be able to make a rustling/hissing sound.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, we could teleport. How cool would that be??!! We could make webbing come out our butts.. Hmmm Oh g-d, now I can't get that image out of my head.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

Your wife would lock herself in the bedroom for a couple of months and emerge with a few hundred children.  You would die shortly afterwards.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 15, 2009)

For guys, your sexual prime would be at the latter part of your life instead of the early on, and sleeping with a woman who was double your age would be more acceptable


----------



## Sooner (Jul 15, 2009)

You will find a lot of these behaviors in human if we add alcohol to the equation!


----------



## Paramite (Jul 15, 2009)

Sooner said:


> You will find a lot of these behaviors in human if we add alcohol to the equation!


Especially the shooting poo part.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jul 15, 2009)

endoflove said:


> lol i would never want to be with her, after the loving i want to sleep and she wants to eat me!!!!!


You say this like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 15, 2009)

It can';t be missed but....

Women having giant arses would be sexy.
not a sign of liposuction.
Our hair would be stiff. and used as a sensory organ. 
No need to brush.
Food would come to us.
Fast food now delivers!

And best of all.
A select few of priviledged indiviuals would be captured by tarantulas put into tanks to do nothing but look pretty eat. and sex-bubye predators!


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

Tarantulas would constantly be taking pictures of our genitals and posting them online asking, 'Male or female?'


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 15, 2009)

This is a nice thread to wake up to.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Venari (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> ... and emerge with a few hundred children.  You would die shortly afterwards.


This would be true regardless...


----------



## nicholo85 (Jul 15, 2009)

we would start gnawing on our hands, arms, toes. and really, we do it to clean ourselves.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

LMAO.            



Venari said:


> This would be true regardless...


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

After being served our meal, we would dance in circles while knitting a rug.
When we were done eating, we'd ball up all the food waste and throw it in the corner.


----------



## Radamanthys (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Tarantulas would constantly be taking pictures of our genitals and posting them online asking, 'Male or female?'


priceless :clap:


----------



## Vidaro (Jul 15, 2009)

thank god im not a T from the americas or i would have been running around throwing pubes at everyone bothering me and also the other way around:/


----------



## Venari (Jul 15, 2009)

Vidaro said:


> thank god im not a T from the americas or i would have been running around throwing pubes at everyone bothering me and also the other way around:/


That's one way to prevent razorburn...



> After being served our meal, we would dance in circles while knitting a rug.
> When we were done eating, we'd ball up all the food waste and throw it in the corner.


This would be an interesting CGI challenge for any animators out there...a man wearing a beer helmet full of pablum, doing a riverdance while knitting.


----------



## redsaw (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> We'd repeatedly punch our girlfriends in the stomach before penetrating.


lol. You dont do that already?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 15, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA!

Girls would live in holes while males run around looking for sex.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

HAHA!!



Venari said:


> for any animators out there...a man wearing a beer helmet full of pablum, doing a riverdance while knitting.


Only occasionally. 



redsaw said:


> lol. You dont do that already?


This is a typical Friday night around here. Many of the bars around here could be called 'holes'.   



Warren Bautista said:


> Girls would live in holes while males run around looking for sex.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Your wife would lock herself in the bedroom for a couple of months and emerge with a few hundred children.  You would die shortly afterwards.


I love this


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

If pregnant women felt stressed, they'd pull the fetus out and eat it.


----------



## Rindy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> When annoyed, we would simply turn around and, without warning, shoot a stream of poo at the annoyance - usually aiming for the face.
> OR
> We would reach for the sky, bare our teeth, and drewl. We may lurch forward and strike the ground a few times and some of us may be able to make a rustling/hissing sound.


rotflmao


----------



## Randomhero148 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would simply climb the biggest tree and construct a house out of webbing and dirt. I would have the most beautiful dirt house ever!! :}

No more Jehovah's witnesses thanks to my security lines I have webbed down, I would simply pounce on them, and the pizza guy, and the maid, and probably my g/f, she might be my favorite meal except for cocaroaches ofcourse. :drool: :} :8o


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Tarantulas would constantly be taking pictures of our genitals and posting them online asking, 'Male or female?'


 

This one made me giggle.


----------



## WelshTan (Jul 15, 2009)

we would be pinch held on the waist while being held up in the air so someone cud stare at and photograph our genitalia lol


----------



## JC (Jul 15, 2009)

nicholo85 said:


> 1. wed knock on the table, and stomp our feet whenever we were horny
> 2. whenever enjoying a meal, we would start prancing around.
> 3. when feeling threatened or scared, we would just raise both arms up high and wide while also showing our teeth.
> 5. if someone mopped the floor with too much water, we would stand on our chairs or start climbing walls and complain about how annoyed we are.


Don't people do these already? :?


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jul 15, 2009)

Males would have smaller Butts, and Females would have bigger ones,......

.................oh...wait........


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

Fisting wouldn't be out of the ordinary. In fact, it would be the only method of intercourse.
Before going put to cruise for chicks, males would knit a rug, ejaculate on it, then pick up as much of it as possible with their hands.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Fisting wouldn't be out of the ordinary. In fact, it would be the only method of intercourse.
> Before going put to cruise for chicks, males would knit a rug, ejaculate on it, then pick up as much of it as possible with their hands.


:8o  Wow

ROTFL


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL.  The females wouldn't have it any other way. 



HerpInvertGirl said:


> :8o  Wow
> 
> ROTFL


----------



## dukegarda (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Fisting wouldn't be out of the ordinary. In fact, it would be the only method of intercourse.
> Before going put to cruise for chicks, males would knit a rug, ejaculate on it, then pick up as much of it as possible with their hands.



Wow. Genius. (Not sarcasm)


----------



## MorganD (Jul 15, 2009)

lol. I'm giving it to Sathane...man, you're one funny guy. Literally this thread saved my day from being 100% boring.


----------



## nicholo85 (Jul 15, 2009)

i want credit for starting it!!! hehehe. yeah...this has been pretty funny.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Jul 15, 2009)

This is a great thread!! Only we crazy "bug" people would think of this stuff.
Everyone would have their own little bungalow and not worrying about sharing a room with anyone else


----------



## Rindy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Fisting wouldn't be out of the ordinary. In fact, it would be the only method of intercourse.
> Before going put to cruise for chicks, males would knit a rug, ejaculate on it, then pick up as much of it as possible with their hands.


*EEWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

heh... Thanks.  Glad I could help brighten your day a bit. 

I'm fully expecting some sort of infraction for that last one though even though it is so true, on topic, and stated as cleanly as possible.  There's only a certain level of 'clean' you can attain when speaking about ejaculate and fisting though.  



MorganD said:


> lol. I'm giving it to Sathane...man, you're one funny guy. Literally this thread saved my day from being 100% boring.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

For sure!  This thread has kept me thinking for a couple of days.   Great topic!



nicholo85 said:


> i want credit for starting it!!! hehehe. yeah...this has been pretty funny.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 15, 2009)

When courting females, men would beat on the front doorstep and, when the lady opened the door and came out, we'd immediately stick our feet in her mouth.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jul 15, 2009)

"Rape" would Be considered Natural Mating


----------



## Venari (Jul 15, 2009)

bgbT said:


> "Rape" would Be considered Natural Mating


And for your trouble, she'd eat you.  And not as an innuendo.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 16, 2009)

In humans the male is physically superior over women in size and strenght. 
Now ladies i'm not trying a war between the sexes again.I'm just saying men 
are stronger then women.But not when it comes to T's.If a female doesn't like 
how the male performs or is a little hungry after the deed is done.She will 
just over power you.Then she will try to eat you and theres nothing you can  
do about it except run.Boy it's great to be human.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 16, 2009)

Lmao Sathane you rock.


----------



## Goomba (Jul 16, 2009)

Not much would change, I'd still kill my mate after having sex.


----------



## Miz (Jul 16, 2009)

Sathane said:


> There's only a certain level of 'clean' you can attain when speaking about ejaculate and fisting though.


This one got me right in the side.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 16, 2009)

This is one of the funnest threads in a long time.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL.  I should put that quote in my sig - but I won't.  



Miz said:


> This one got me right in the side.


----------



## nicholo85 (Jul 16, 2009)

our hands would shoot sperm. anyone for a game of water pistols?


----------



## Venari (Jul 16, 2009)

Does it truly shoot, or does he just ooze it into where it has to go?


----------



## Sathane (Jul 16, 2009)

Good question.  You'd have to be shrunk and hop in a furrow to be sure though.  Not a job I'd volunteer for considering you'd probably drown. 



Venari said:


> Does it truly shoot, or does he just ooze it into where it has to go?


----------



## pandinus (Jul 16, 2009)

blix said:


> We would seal up the door in our house with bricks and cement, and remain inside for months.


only to get some amontillado  



John


----------



## Venari (Jul 16, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Good question.  You'd have to be shrunk and hop in a furrow to be sure though.  Not a job I'd volunteer for considering you'd probably drown.


SCUBA. 'nuff said...

somebody call Rick Moranis, we need to shrink somebody.


----------



## Exo (Jul 16, 2009)

pandinus said:


> only to get some amontillado
> 
> 
> 
> John




''A cask of amontillado''.....I remember that from school.....Actually, its the only thing I remember from school.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 16, 2009)

Edgar Allen Poe?
That guy was freaky, but Annabelle Lee was epic lol.

Anyway....

Females would be 3 times bigger than males, but that would turn us on even more.


----------



## Exo (Jul 16, 2009)

Men would only live a year after puberty!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jul 16, 2009)

This thread has been one of the top 3 highlights of my week, right behind seeing Wolves in the Throne Room play last night....Such an amusing thread!!!

If I acted like a T, I'd take every oppotunity to f#@k with my owner. Bury things, do some redecoration, web up the top so they have a hard time figuring out how to get in without pissing me off. Oh yeah......Hide, then when the unsuspecting owner is totally comfortable working in my enclosure WHAM!!!! Ha Ha!!!! Gotcha!!!!


----------



## WelshTan (Jul 16, 2009)

lmao exo lol


----------



## killy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hairy butts would not be considered unattractive, in fact, the hairier the better ... especially the girls!


----------



## Bosing (Jul 16, 2009)

It'd be nice to shoot poop on the faces of our handlers... vengeance... lol


----------



## Sathane (Jul 16, 2009)

Women wouldn't have to shave their legs, bleach facial hair, or wax anything and men wouldn't mind.

Men would be encouraged to mate with as many females as possible and their handlers would facilitate this.

Most children would never know their mothers and selling them wouldn't be frowned upon.

Children would occasionally eat a sibling.

If you were from one of robc's _P. irminia_ clutches, your arms and legs may be on backwards.


----------



## burmish101 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd of gotten killed years ago from mating too much.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 16, 2009)

Our matings would be watched closely by our keepers and often recorded.  They would then post these videos online and brag about how many insertions they observed


----------



## Elleken (Jul 16, 2009)

If anyone walked in on us while we were changing we'd die, lose a limb or become deformed in some way in response instead of yelling.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL!                    



Elleken said:


> If anyone walked in on us while we were changing we'd die, lose a limb or become deformed in some way in response instead of yelling.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 17, 2009)

We'd all spit up on our food before slurping it down.

If we were Chliean hardly anyone would understand us.

Nobody would be from Canada, yet everyone would be allowed to live there.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 17, 2009)

Bald spots wuld only occure when stressed. and would dissapear with the next molt (not an expensive hair plant surgery!)


----------



## Exo (Jul 17, 2009)

We would carry our babies around in a big sac......wait a minute, my mom did that...... :8o


----------



## Venari (Jul 17, 2009)

We wouldn't sweat, which would make life more comfortable.


----------



## robc (Jul 18, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Your wife would lock herself in the bedroom for a couple of months and emerge with a few hundred children.  You would die shortly afterwards.


Yeah I'd die shortly after....with good reason!! LOL


----------



## robc (Jul 18, 2009)

Sathane said:


> If you were from one of robc's _P. irminia_ clutches, your arms and legs may be on backwards.


LOL - you are cracking me up!! Have you seem pics of my son yet???   Just kidding!!!  LOL


----------



## Sathane (Jul 18, 2009)

LMAO!  I have. Are his feet on backwards? Hehe  



robc said:


> LOL - you are cracking me up!! Have you seem pics of my son yet???   Just kidding!!!  LOL


----------



## Triggerman73 (Jul 18, 2009)

1. We would be violently stepped on by an ignorant tarantula who thought we were "icky"

2. We would be closely watched while having sex and then the tape will be put on the internet...no one would find it wrong in any way shape or form.

3. We would be called aggressive when someone tried to take our food

4.We would be portrayed as monsters in movies and tv.

5.Another ignorant tarantula who wants to look cool in front of his friends would buy only one of us, that one would get a parasite and probably shrivel and die from neglect.


----------



## cityzooguy (Jul 19, 2009)

Exo said:


> Men would only live a year after puberty!


but they would have wicked cool hooks on their forearms!!

most importantly I think you all are forgetting that we would decorate our homes with stuff that comes out of out butts... 

and yes I did just go there


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 19, 2009)

- After changing your clothes (on your back) you'll grow a size. If you're sloppy enough to leave your clothes everywhere, a giant tarantula at a LPS that sells humans will say, "Oh no, our human exploded!"

 - Don't dress up for a metallica live concert, a giant tarantula will kidnap you and try selling you for $600.

 - Your parents, girlfriend and best friends will frown upon you if they catch you watching one of a select number of robc's videos (just wait a second to let that one sink in... )

 - If you try to get out of custody of your children because you claim you aren't the father, your partner will LITERALLY kill you.

 - Your bed will be a hammock of silk because you just can't stand the vibrations on the floor coming from your apartment neighbor's boom box.

 - Fragrant perfumes, pesticides, soap and glue would be considered weapons on board a plane.

 - Comments on a female's size would be compliments.

 - A bank would be cleaned out 3 hours before the employees noticed if it was a pokie-human robbery.

 - If you were an H. gigas going fishing, leave the fishing pole at home.

 - Hospital nurses would say, "Congradulations, it's a . . . I have no idea. You'll find out when they're teens."

 - A cockroach infestation in the house wouldn't be sprayed or bombed, but turned into a dinner party celebration.

 - Forget shaving and plucking, just throw the hair at your enemies!

 - A giant tarantula would come down on your hospital bed with tweezers and take your children away to raise.

 - Multi-tasking would be no problem.

 - Apparently from xsyorra's post on here, he'd be an OBT or pokie - even a Sydney funnelweb if it was all spiders considered. 
(Who knows what the nature boy would be....)

 I have a ton more still! Lots of Sathane's actually made me blush and just some on here will scar my brain for life. 

Originally Posted by Sathane  
Tarantulas would constantly be taking pictures of our genitals and posting them online asking, 'Male or female?' :8o 

 Originally Posted by blix  
We would seal up the door in our house with bricks and cement, and remain inside for months.

 "Now, now, no making fun of the shell-shocked army dudes."



Sooner said:


> You will find a lot of these behaviors in human if we add alcohol to the equation!


 My all time favorite!! X-D


----------



## Venari (Jul 24, 2009)

You'd take down the screens on the windows to save on grocery money.


----------



## ¥AMEON (Feb 25, 2010)

*[¥] If Humans acted like Tarantulas ... [¥]*

Possibly some of us would be clinging
about in little Enclosures looking out
at situation's just like this ...






Pardon the crude drawing .. i'll try to 
make a better one for later on.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 25, 2010)

People from Africa would be strong and fast runners, be more aggressive, being bitten by some of them could make you very ill and they would have very short hair.


----------



## Venari (Feb 25, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> People from Africa would be strong and fast runners, be more aggressive, being bitten by some of them could make you very ill and they would have very short hair.


They would also be a bright orange color.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 25, 2010)

*Crapping the sink...*

Well, I guess it might be alright to fill the sink with dirt every now and then but crapping it would get a little funky imop, unless we were those fortunate enough to have a keeper t to keep things tidy.

  Still rofllmao          T


----------



## ¥AMEON (Feb 25, 2010)

*[¥] If Humans acted like Tarantulas ... [¥]*

Then how would you Re'*Act* when the Giant 
Tarantula came to tear down your house ?






*PBT**: Pink Bitey Thing


----------



## TheTsupreme (Feb 25, 2010)

HAHA Great pictures there Yameon really liked em


----------



## ¥AMEON (Feb 25, 2010)

*[¥] ^^ [¥]*

Thank's there ... i try my worst l.o.l


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 25, 2010)

*I'd be a RoseHair hermit, and Not change clothes 4 yrs*

"Comments on a Females size, would be a Compliment". I thought it was - LOL
{Good one Zerg, do you play X-Box Live?}
And I love these Pix of drawings, as much as Stand-Up comedy routines here.

I feel like I am at the Apollo  - Jason


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 25, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> HAHA Great pictures there Yameon really liked em


+1.  Awesome!!


----------



## ¥AMEON (Feb 25, 2010)

*[¥] ^^ [¥]*

Thanks there ... stumbled across this Thread 
while i was abusing the search funktion 
earlyer ... and as i was reading i got some
silly idea's, he he.


----------



## daytona1911 (Feb 25, 2010)

youd never have to clean your toilets because every day or so after you did your business in them they would come back with clean water filled to brim! you also can't cant imagine why they dont give you a water bowl to actually drink from .


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 25, 2010)

i'd probably pull a charlotte's web and write cryptic messages everywhere to freak people out... just to keep it interesting


----------



## splangy (Feb 25, 2010)

We would periodically remodel our entire house on a whim.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 25, 2010)

No drive-by's would cause critical or mortal injuries but they'd be no less pretty. Those Avics in the Prius are sharp-shooters so be careful!


----------



## ¥AMEON (Feb 25, 2010)

*[¥] lol [¥]*

HaHaHa ... Good one *ZergFront*
That sure gave me a funny 
Visual Image.
____________________________
Remodeling the House on a whim 
sound's nice too.

"I could use a DoorWay here ...
*RIP!* .. *TEAR!* ... Perfect"


----------



## daytona1911 (Feb 26, 2010)

I truely would be the b@$ch in the relationship.  shed be bigger , stronger , and hungryer than me and Id have to tap on her butt smears to let her know Id please like a little piece of action before I die. she may conceid and let me ,  or ,.. instead of saying maybe tomorrow, she has a headache and roll over to sleep ,  shed eat me ,  then roll over to sleep.


----------



## CuddlesTheTarantula (Feb 26, 2010)

*If humans were Ts...*

If humans were like tarantulas a small fall would make us bleed to death or even explode. 

Our keepers would be constantly trying to observe us and we'd stay in the only place in our enclosures that was hard to see.

Of course if humans were like tarantulas, our common names and scientific names would be constantly mislabeled/renamed and there would be great debates among tarantulas over the validity of the descriptions of new human species.


----------



## mandipants (Feb 26, 2010)

-People from Mexico would stand in the exact same position for days.  Then put one foot up on the wall, and not move for another 3 days.

-In most cases the prettier you are, the meaner you are (..wait a minute...)

-You're blind, and your mate shows you how "hot" he is by stomping on the floor.  By this standard the Irish would be drop dead gorgeous.  

-When your owner wanted you to move, they'd start poking you on the butt with paintbrush.


----------



## 8by8 (Feb 27, 2010)

-I would build a big multi-chamber underground lair
-Fill it up with copious amounts of web so I could only been seen on my terms
-Puff up, bare my teeth, and wave my arms around because nobody say my name correctly


----------



## daytona1911 (Feb 27, 2010)

mandipants;1598421 By this standard the Irish would be drop dead gorgeous.  

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey !  Wait a minute .  The Irish ARE drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 27, 2010)

splangy said:


> We would periodically remodel our entire house on a whim.


i do that all the time... 2 days ago we re-arranged our living room... and spare bedroom... just to "change it up"


----------



## Tindalos (Feb 27, 2010)

well be constantly powerfed.

wait....


----------



## super-pede (Feb 27, 2010)

sex would be great,but not the snuggling.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 28, 2010)

We'd drink Worm Slushies and make moronic gestures with two straws coming down from our fangs. 

 < <<<< Has drawn similar picture..


----------



## Rockstarpets (Mar 1, 2010)

endoflove said:


> lol i would never want to be with her, after the loving i want to sleep and she wants to eat me!!!!! XD lol she dose get bigger when she eats!!!


It's a new part of the Truth's anti-smoking campaign


----------



## nicholo85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow! This threat got revived. haha. 

We'd chew on our feet and hands to clean them. 

We would pounce on our cattle, stabbing them repeatedly. We would also ignore steaks since it doesnt move. 

we would climb walls depending on whether we like  or dont like the texture of the ground.


----------



## splangy (Mar 1, 2010)

nicholo85 said:


> We would pounce on our cattle, stabbing them repeatedly. We would also ignore steaks since it doesnt move.


I will NEVER ignore a steak!!!!!  :drool:


----------



## Tindalos (Mar 1, 2010)

we would only eat once a week and its the same meal everytime.


----------



## pwilson5 (Mar 1, 2010)

we would be fed fish food balls... and itd make our butts red...


----------



## ¥AMEON (Mar 20, 2010)

*[¥] If Humans acted like Tarantulas [¥]*

Or ... as it is in this case ...

If Tarantulas Acted more Like Humans.






*Avic Drive'By Shooting.*

Was inspired by *ZergFront*'s Post
on page *8* for this one ... but i changed 
it around to having the Avic's acting like 
Humans ... Vice Versa would of just 
been too nasty l.o.l

*[material's]:*
Ink on paper.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Dec 20, 2010)

*Great Thread *

People would consider old men courageous for being a sexual deviant.

Women don't say "NO" they say "NOM". 

We would all walk around unravelling string to map out where we have been. 

Domestic pets would be extinct. 

Leftover dinner would be thrown as far as possible or tucked in the corner where you poop. 

Exoterra would be a real estate company.

Constipation would be a death sentance.

Failure to change clothes in a timely manner results in a slow death.

The north half of the U.S. would be uninhabited by us.

Kids are always complaining: "Mom, Hes eating me!" ;P

1-3 seperate births may result from one insertion.


----------



## Venari (Dec 20, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> 1-3 seperate births may result from one insertion.


Being a guy, I gotta say, if this one applied to humans...I would be dreading naughty-time


----------

